# Yet another show name thread.. please help name Denny!



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

What are the horses in his pedigree? I am not good at thinking of names out of the blue but if you post some of his pegiree I might be able to come up with something.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LauraB said:


> What are the horses in his pedigree? I am not good at thinking of names out of the blue but if you post some of his pegiree I might be able to come up with something.


Oops! forgot to add that! 

Dupes Delight Thoroughbred


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hmmmmm ok I have two *
*Sweet Time Royalty or*
*Master Bolt. ok the story behind this one! Zues is the lighting god of the greeks and his symbol of power is his "master bolt" in which all other lightning bolts are formed. Zues gets exited up easyly so I thought it might fit! Hope this helps! *


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stormy, those are really cute names, I kinda like Sweet Time Royalty... Master Bolt makes me giggle, it's cute too, but it makes me think of that new animated movie, Bolt.. hehe


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Stormy, those are really cute names, I kinda like Sweet Time Royalty... Master Bolt makes me giggle, it's cute too, but it makes me think of that new animated movie, Bolt.. hehe


 * aww thanks!  Tell us what you decide on! *


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dance the Night Away
Sneaking Suspicion
More than a Duke

I am just kinda making stuff up. LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!! I have a poll going where you can vote for your favorite name!!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

You'll probably laugh at this but... His color and cute looks kinda remind me of 'Bacon Bits' 

I don't think 'Bacon Bits' is a 'cool' enough show name though lol


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Well my mind jumps to the Denny's restaurant chain when I hear "denny", so you could name him Denny's Grand Slam lol. 

I also like short, one word names. But they have to be more "regal" sounding than the barn name, so you could go with Denali, Denver, etc.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

He's an Absolute Charmer
Dukes My Charmer

sorry that's all I have


----------

